# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Mother's Eight Lies - A Beautiful story

## Bluehacks

*EIGHT LIES OF MOTHER*


*1.The story began when I was a child; I was born as a son of a poor family. Even for eating, we often got lack of food. Whenever the time for eating, mother often gave me her portion of rice. While she was removing her rice into my bowl, she would say "Eat this rice, son. I'm not hungry". That was Mother's First Lie. 


2.**When I was getting to grow up, the persevering mother gave her spare time for fishing in a river near our house, she hoped that from the fishes she got, she could gave me a little bit nutritious food for my growth. After fishing, she would cook the fishes to be a fresh fish soup, which raised my appetite. While I was eating the soup, mother would sit beside me and eat 
the rest meat of fish, which was still on the bone of the fish I ate. My heart was touched when I saw it. I then used my chopstick and gave the other fish to her. But she immediately refused it and said "Eat this fish, son. I don't really like fish." That was Mother's Second Lie. 


3.Then, when I was in Junior High School, to fund my study, mother went to an economic enterprise to bring some used-matches boxes that would be stuck in. It gave her some money for covering our needs. As the winter came, I woke up from my sleep and looked at my mother who was still awoke, supported by a little candlelight and within her perseverance she continued the work of sticking some used-matches box. I said, "Mother, go to sleep, it's late, tomorrow morning you still have to go for work." Mother smiled 
and said "Go to sleep, dear. I'm not tired." That was Mother's Third Lie.


4.At the time of final term, mother asked for a leave from her work in order to accompany me. While the daytime was coming and the heat of the sun was starting to shine, the strong and persevering mother waited for me under the heat of the sun's shine for several hours. As the bell rang, which indicated that the final exam had finished, mother immediately welcomed me and poured me a glass of tea that she had prepared before in a cold bottle. The very thick 
tea was not as thick as my mother's love, which was much thicker. Seeing my mother covering with perspiration, I at once gave her my glass and asked her to drink too. Mother said "Drink, son. I'm not thirsty!". That was Mother's Fourth Lie. 


5.After the death of my father because of illness, my poor mother had to play her role as a single parent. By held on her former job, she had to fund our needs alone. Our family's life was more complicated. No days without sufferance. Seeing our family's condition that was getting worse, there was a nice uncle who lived near my house came to help us, either in a big problem and a small problem. 

Our other neighbors who lived next to us saw that our family's life was so unfortunate, they often advised my mother to marry again. But mother, who was stubborn, didn't care to their advice, she said "I don't need love." That was Mother's Fifth Lie.


6.After I had finished my study and then got a job, it was the time for my old mother to retire. But she didn't want to; she was sincere to go to the marketplace every morning, just to sell some vegetable for fulfilling her needs. I, who worked in the other city, often sent her some money to help her in fulfilling her needs, but she was stubborn for not accepting the money. She even sent the money back to me. She said "I have enough money." 
That was Mother's Sixth Lie.


7.After graduated from Bachelor Degree, I then continued my study to Master Degree. I took the degree, which was funded by a company through a scholarship program, from a famous University in America. I finally worked in the company. Within a quite high salary, I intended to take my mother to enjoy her life in America. But my lovely mother didn't want to bother her son, she said to me "I'm not used to." 
That was Mother's Seventh Lie.


8.After entering her old age, mother got a flank cancer and had to be hospitalized. I, who lived in miles away and across the ocean, directly went home to visit my dearest mother. She lied down in weakness on her bed after having an operation. Mother, who looked so old, was staring at me in deep yearn. She tried to spread her smile on her face; even it looked so stiff because of the disease she held out. It was clear enough to see how the disease broke my mother's body, thus she looked so weak and thin. I stared at my mother within tears flowing on my face. My heart was hurt, so hurt, seeing my mother on that condition. But mother, with her strength, said "Don't cry, my dear. I'm not in pain." 
That was Mother's Eight Lie.


After saying her eighth lie, my dearest mother closed her eyes forever!*

----------


## Quiet Whisper

Wow Bluehacks.. That was an extremely touching story.. Mothers truely are the best gift from God  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

aww wow .. nice sharing .. i agree QW  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

living in pain for the safety of children...awesome...thanks a lot for sharing...

----------


## Khamoshi

A wonderful story and very touching at the same time..mothers give up so much for their children and sacrifice lots of things ..isi tho kehte hein ke maa ke paoun taley jaanat hai  :Smile:

----------


## Bluehacks

thanks for replying...

your replies means lot to me

but where r the reps? hehehe

----------


## RAHEN

well u hve got one... :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

wow.. awesome story  :Smile: 

maan k kadmun tale isliye jannat hoti ha  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

awww...wonderful story! thanks for sharing

----------


## Bluehacks

thanks for replying

----------


## Fairy

Touchy story Hardik!  :Smile:  

Thanks for sharing n keep posting such stuff  :Smile:

----------


## Bluehacks

thanks fairy sis

----------


## friendlygal786

Extremely touching..thanx 4 sharing!

----------


## Bluehacks

thanks for replying

----------


## Muzna

wow wonderful and touchy story bluehacks  :Smile: 

thank u for sharing

----------


## Bluehacks

thanks Muzna

----------


## *Fatima*

*Eight lies of mother*

Eight lies of mother

1. The story began when I was a child; I was a son of a poor family in Africa. We did not even have enough food. Whenever meal times came, mother would often give me her portion of rice. While she was removing her rice into my bowl, she would say "Eat this rice, son. I'm not hungry". That was Mother's First Lie.

2. When I was growing up, my persevering mother gave her spare time to go fishing in a river near our house, she hoped that from the fish she caught, she could gave me a little bit of nutritious food for my growth. After fishing, she would cook some fresh fish soup, which raised my appetite. While I was eating the soup, mother would sit beside me and eat the rest of the fish, which was still on the bone of the fish I had eaten. My heart was touched when I saw that. I then used my chopstick and gave the other fish to her. But she immediately refused and said "Eat this fish, son. I don't really like fish." That was Mother's Second Lie.

3. Then, when I was in Junior High School... to fund my studies, mother went to an economic enterprise to bring some used-match boxes that would need to be stuck together. It gave her some money to cover our needs. As the winter came, I woke up from my sleep and looked at my mother who was still awake, supported by a little candlelight and with perseverance she would continue the work of sticking some used-match boxes. I said, "Mother, go to sleep, it's late, tomorrow morning you still have to go to work." Mother smiled and said "Go to sleep, dear. I'm not tired." That was Mother's Third Lie.

4. The final term arrived...mother asked for leave from work in order to accompany me. While the sun was starting to shine strongly, my persevering mother waited for me under the heat for several hours. As the bell rang, which indicated that the final exam had finished, mother immediately welcomed me and poured me a cup of tea that she had brought in a flask. Seeing my mother covered with perspiration, I at once gave her my cup and asked her to drink too. Mother said "Drink, son. I'm not thirsty !  That was Mother's Fourth Lie. 

5. After the death of my father due to illness, my poor mother had to play her role as a single parent. She had to fund our needs alone. Our family's life was more complicated. No days without suffering. Our family's condition was getting worse, a kind uncle who lived near our house assisted now and then. Our neighbours, often advised my mother to marry again. But mother was stubborn and didn't take their advice; she said "I don't need love." That was Mother's Fifth Lie.

6. After I had finished my studies and got a job, it was the time for my old mother to retire. But she didn't want to; she would go to the marketplace every morning, just to sell some vegetables to fulfill her needs. I, who worked in another city, often sent her some money to help her, in fulfilling her needs, but she would not accept the money. At times, she even sent the money back to me. She said "I have enough money." That was Mother's Sixth Lie. 

7. After graduating with a Bachelors Degree, I then continued to do a Masters Degree. It was funded by a company through a scholarship program, from a famous University in America. I finally worked in the company. With a good salary, I intended to bring my mother to enjoy her life in America. But my lovely mother didn't want to bother her son. She said to me, "I'm not use to." That was Mother's Seventh Lie.

8. In her old age, mother got stomach cancer and had to be hospitalized. I, who lived miles away, across the ocean, went home to visit my dearest mother. She lay in weakness on her bed after having an operation. Mother, who looked so old, was staring at me in deep thought. She tried to spread her smile on her face...but it was a noticeable effort. It was clear that the disease had weakened mother's body. She looked so frail and weak. I stared at my mother with tears flowing. My heart was hurt,.. so hurt, seeing my mother in that condition. But mother with the little strength she had, said " Don't cry, my dear. I'm not in pain." That was Mother's Eighth Lie.

----------


## dsjeya

really touching

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Nice dear Thanks for shearing 
Is liya Allah ne maa k 3 darje rakhe hain or baroz-e-qeyamat hum sab log maa k naam se hi uthaye jayen gaye. jis tarhan yahan baap ke naam se pukarey jatey hain.
Once again 
Thanks a lot.*

----------


## Bored4life

thanks for sharing...very toucing..

----------


## heman

yes very good and remember since God could not be everywhere for us;He created Mothers for us

----------


## RijaZ

My eyes r full of tears it reallly touched my heart must say blue hack this is for all those children who had forgotten tht wht all their mother had done for them,i will pass on this story to every1 i can with ur permission???
Thanks alot for sharing this story with us thanks alot...

----------


## RijaZ

right heman i like ur comment... :Smile:

----------


## s_i_r_f__t_u_m

omg... thats...so sad...

----------


## almaher

Mother is an angel on earth n she is gifted by nature so do listen ur parents n love them as they do u may feel bad wht ur parents say to u but whtever they say they say it only for ur good.Remember they never ask u to do something for themselves but asks u to do something good for u.Nice post  :Smile:

----------


## mohsin_k

Wow! Thanks for sharing

----------


## ZKhan

very heart touching thnks for sharing.

----------


## ViSIoN

wow it';s beautyful...
thanks you...4 shearing...

----------

